

A tale of hacking in Cyprus: What we've learned from organizing a hackathon - alexmic
http://averagebrain.tumblr.com/post/30962205087/a-tale-of-hacking-in-cyprus-lessons-learned-from

======
Curveball_Ltd
It was a fanstastic event: great energy, brains, turnout and ideas! a great
example of the power of an idea whose time has come. This blog post captures
the essence of the main seedlings of the entrepreneurship ecosystem in Cyprus!
Well done!

------
madmax108
Anyone who's ever organised an event like HackCyprus will relate a lot to this
post! Lovely post, and I wish you guys all the best for the future! :)

------
aenaon
Very clear points & a good read. Don't underestimate your competence, you
pulled it off and it was so fun! Surprisingly so! =]

------
fredsters_s
so awesome, loved the design and execution of this thing. maybe this concept
could be expanded to other beautiful hot countries.

------
marinos
Woo hoo!

